# Canon Camera



## photosavy (Dec 19, 2012)

So I'm getting my first DSRL camera this Friday hopefully, and I was wondering what type of Canon should I get?


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 19, 2012)

Point and shoot... your are leaving out all the needed detail to answer your question.


----------



## steve310 (Dec 19, 2012)

A budget and what they you are hoping to shoot will help with input.  

I just picked up my first dslr and went with a t4i.  It felt right in my hand and I didn't feel completely overwhelmed with the controls.  I felt I could grow into the camera, but still be relatively happy while learning.


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 19, 2012)

You are photosavy, why are you asking for our help??

All sarcastic responses aside:: 
if you are looking for a point and shoot it doesn't really matter. They will all do pretty much the same. 
If you are looking for like a fixed lens i can't help because the only fix lens i have ever owned is a fujifilm. 

If you want a dslr though, a t3i would be a good place to start. They are fairly affordable and have a lot of the same features as the t4i. 

Walmart has the t4i on sale for 600$ today. I don't know how long that will last...but it's a good deal.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

I cant read your post its so small


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to TPF!  Repeat after me...Nikon... :lmao:

Seriously, as stated, need more info on what you want it to do and what you want to do with it.  Budget numbers are helpful too!

Mac


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2012)

1Dx with an EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II USM. Should be good for most things you'll need or want to do. (except wide angle and macro)


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2012)

Check out this very helpful online article

Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 19, 2012)

KmH said:


> Check out this very helpful online article
> 
> Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge



OMG...a joke from Keith?

Santa Claus DOES EXIST!!!!!!!


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh I see what he did there...^^


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 19, 2012)

Though Ron had some idea of what was going on, I feel he is somewhat uneducated in the area of realism. I would recommend a Canon 800mm f/5.6 for your wide angles. You evidently wouldn't purchase a Canon 15mm for the simple reason that it is incredibly zoomed in and should be exclusively reserved for athletics. I hear that the 800mm f/5.6 pairs great with a Canon XT. Keep in mind that you will need a tripod for the 8mm; after all, it is nearly impossible to handhold at more than 9 pounds.

With all seriousness, go with a T3i and 18-135. You will learn from there!

GW


----------



## DiscoSteve (Dec 19, 2012)

gw2424 said:


> With all seriousness, go with a T3i and 18-135. You will learn from there!


So I have the T3i / 600D but with a Kit 18-55 - as a first timer DSLR owner upgrading from a Bridge, is the 18-135 something worth considering as a second lens as it doesn't seem to break the bank price wise?


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 19, 2012)

KmH said:


> Check out this very helpful online article
> 
> Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge




Almost peed my pants!! HAHA:lmao:


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 19, 2012)

DiscoSteve said:


> gw2424 said:
> 
> 
> > With all seriousness, go with a T3i and 18-135. You will learn from there!
> ...



.......no. 
Why would you buy a lens that covers the same mm that your lens you already own covers? Buy a 55-250 or a 70-300mm of you are looking for something more "telephoto"


----------



## DiscoSteve (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 20, 2012)

I was going to say T4i since it has a better AF system (continuous video AF, and 9 cross type AF points vs 1) than the T2i/T3i. I basically saw no real difference between the T2i and T3i (which is why I went with the T2i) aside from the external mic jack for video, but if you're going to do video, I'd go with a T4i anyway since the STM lenses will continuously AF with it.


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 20, 2012)

And for those wondering, the T4i was not out when I got my T2i.


----------



## teribithia (Dec 23, 2012)

It is decided by what you want and doing?


----------



## tevo (Dec 23, 2012)

ronlane said:
			
		

> 1Dx with an EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II USM. Should be good for most things you'll need or want to do. (except wide angle and macro)



As a first camera body, the 1Dx would be your best bet, it's not too fancy and covers most of the bases you need starting out. The EF 70-200 is an excellent macro wide angle lens but the 28mm will be the best prime zoom you need, and it is priced quite well. Remember, the focal length means the distance from your subject to you, in photographic EV terms. So a 28mm shows your subject 28mm away from the viewer (approximately), where the 70-200mm will show the subject 70-200mm away from the viewer variable. Also, you want to find a lens with a maximum aperture of 5.6 or higher, they work best in all lighting conditions.


----------

